# Anyone familiar with Lagarith?



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 6, 2013)

I installed this lossless audio codec the other day and I don't know if it is the culprit or the Media Player Classic - Home Cinema update I did recently, but YouTube vids and even some games have been exhibiting audio problems.

I've done MPC-HC updates before even running it with MadVR and LAV filter plugins with no problems though, so I am leaning toward Lagarith. I've for now uninstalled Lagarith but haven't done much testing yet.

Flash Player (Shockwave) is updated btw. My Realtek onboard is updated as well, and I'm running optical out through a Yamaha receiver.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I used Lagarith for Dxtory and never had any issues with it. Though thats not to say it's not your problem.


----------



## wiak (Jul 9, 2013)

MadVR and lav filters + lagarith lossless codec isnt realy the best combo, you WILL get dropped frames
did you try play the file with vlc? do it drop frames there?

btw Lagarith is mostly useful for video editing, not to playback in realtime.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 9, 2013)

wiak said:


> MadVR and lav filters + lagarith lossless codec isnt realy the best combo, you WILL get dropped frames


Why would it be bad combo? All you need is non-ancient PC to play ANYTHING smoothly.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Why would it be bad combo? All you need is non-ancient PC to play ANYTHING smoothly.



bitch please. i've got anime that makes my desktop lag at certain points.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 11, 2013)

LOL, I didn't say I used Lagarith with MadVR and LAV. I use MPC-HC with MadVR and LAV. My installing Lagarith was specifically for DxTory in order to get decent file size on lossless captures, though I never got around to trying it.

Anyways, the audio problem seems to have been solved by natr0n's suggestion to completely remove all traces of Flash Player, which he mentioned in the GTA V gameplay trailer thread when I brought up this problem.

For anyone that hasn't tried it, MPC-HC with MadVR and LAV is the best combo I've found for great picture and sound in a software player, really incredible.


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 11, 2013)

I use Lagarith for daily recording and so far no issues on the desktop and laptop. Flash crashes sometime when pause on a video for a few days but that could be anything even internet cut-out related. Could try removing it and seeing if it helps but I doubt it is the culprit.


----------

